# How do you throw a sophisticated halloween party?



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Do you know what you want to do theme-wise? That would certainly help out. I know I once saw a link to a beautiful party that was very Phantom of the Opera type style. It was very sophisticated, but still eerie. I'll see if I can find it again...


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

I would say for the "class" factor, theme it up with a masquerade concept. This allows you to get all sorts of fancy, but yet keep the mystery that is Halloween. That should help with the sophisticated part.

You did say "sophisticated but scary" to address the scary, I would take that masquerade concept, mix it with a _Clue_ style murder mystery. Maybe pick up a couple of those _How to Host a Murder_ kits and pull ideas from it. Theme your invite, set the stage, and allow your guests to participate in a mystery story. Add some horrific twists to the plot and incorporate some classic Halloween wherever you can.

Just some thoughts - good luck on your haunt!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*That First thing You Do*

Invite Southfistikated peeple.
Decorate like an old boxing gym, posters from old matches, the smell of sweat, ancient hardwood floors...would ghosts be there?
Maybe just the living? The spirits would be the half brains knocked , pounded loose, forever in limbo and wondering "Wha happened?"
"Who turned out the lights?"


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think the theme is most important. I personally would tend more to the gothic approach. Lots of candles, cobwebs, old books, old photos, etc. Then put your quests into that environment. 

Maybe be set in an era suitable to your home. A group of 'Edwardian bright young things' meeting at an old country house for Halloween for example. Agatha Christie style. Or maybe a group of GI's leaving for the war having a fancy dress party. Or are they the ghosts of the men that had already left? Or, depending upon your guests, a recreation of the 60's, lots of hippies, mini-skirts, long hair, etc. Psychedelic, hallucinations, etc.....

If your guests are dressing up, try and get them to keep to the theme. Even superheroes costumes could be allowed, as most originated in the 30's and 40's, but try to get original look rather than modern film versions. 

Murder mystery would be good, ask people on the invites, if they are willing to play a part, or just be bystanders. Better to have a few enthusiastic people, than trying to rope everyone in, especially those more reserved. 

Try to keep away from plastic anything, if possible. Cover or hide electrical appliances such as Hi-Fis, TVs, etc. Change lighting to flickering candles, LEDs, or dim 20W bulbs rather than glaring modern equivalents. If you have modern furniture cover with dust sheets, throws ,etc. Remove modern ornaments and decorations as far as possible. 

The same goes with food and drink, try and keep it in keeping with your theme. Even if the food is modern, serve in old fashioned serving bowls. 
Provide labels explaining what they are, but use old or foreign names. Pretend to be sophisticated!

Relabel products, there are lots of websites with labels that could be used. 

Same with drink, remove labels from wine, and spirits, and replace with contemporary or exotic versions, for example. 

http://www.rezo.ge/design.html?http://www.rezo.ge/design/vodkas.htm

Print faded versions of these to get away from the normal branded versions.

I could go on...but maybe some ideas.....

Ian


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I like Martha Stewart for a more grown-up sophisticated approach to Halloween. Look on her website:

http://www.marthastewart.com/halloween-workshop

And although some of the prices are a bit much for me, you can look at the Grandin Road Halloween catalogue and get lots of great decorating ideas (actually lots of the stuff they sell _IS_ Martha Stewart.)

http://www.grandinroad.com/mercadoS...ue&freeText=halloween&Search.x=29&Search.y=10

How about a black and white theme? And I really like the masquerade theme, then people could wear fancy black and white dress with cool masks. You couls even take the black and white theme to the food. You can get black caviar, right? And what's more "sophisticated" than caviar??? LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You said you wanted sophisticated _but Scary_? 

Well sophisticated I think of as a nicely planned decor with quality items and props. I assume you will have food. Will it be buffet or sitdown tables? I'd definitely use nice tablecloths maybe covered with some spider web lacy material (you can find at fabric stores nearer halloween or they sell them online), a halloween centerpiece (maybe a bucky skull on a silver platter). Bring out silver candlesticks or candelabras draped in spider webs (play it safe with LED flickering battery powered tapers). No paper plates or plastic serveware of any kind. Rent tableware and glassware if you don't have enough to accommodate all your guests. 

Now for the scary part. I also like setting something in a particular era. Let's say you want to do England during Jack the Rippers time frame or 1890s in Transylvania when Dracula was written. Dimly lit interiors. A low-lying fog machine placed outside near your guest entrance or a regular fog machine outside near your windows set on a timer would help create an eerie view reminiscent of the fog shrouded streets of London or the foggy fields near Dracula's castle to those partying inside. Don't forget a light source outside so that people inside can see it's foggy outside. That should help set the stage. If you are at all crafty, create some foam board facade windows for the inside from that time period to peer out through. No fireplace, make one out of foam board. Keep it simple yet elegant in style. Look for lacy curtain panels or velvet-like curtain panels at discounted prices--try Ross Dress for Less for example, to help further set your room scene.

Do up your invites along your chosen theme. Let people know they should dress as any towns person of the time period from that region--that allows those who wish to do it up dress like aristocracy while others might prefer a more casual everyday bloke attire (for men who hate costumes--suspenders, hiking boots and flat cap can go along way, accessorize it with a cane or pipe and even more charm). 

I personally would plan the evening around a scavenger hunt of some kind. For that size group I think a scripted murder mystery gets to be too unwieldy and people lose interest and drift off. Besides not everyone is into role playing of sorts. But everyone can do a scavenger hunt. Maybe set up in teams of 2 or 3 or 4 and see if you can split couples up. Let them search with some LED battery operated candles in their hands or lanterns equipped with tea lights (to go along with the old world period). In the case of a Jack the Ripper event maybe the focus is to find "Elizabeth" who's been missing since earlier in the evening (maybe Elizabeth is a lady of the night, street urchin, or weathy socialite--give her some background). Give the party goers clues to places or things she might have done earlier that day--maybe they find a shopping list she had written (these would be places around the inside and outside of the house, involve your neighbors if they are game, in fact maybe they'd be willing to dress up and join the crowd when the scavenger part is over). Print up various fliers from the authorities with more clues. At each clue station have something that the group can bring back to prove they've been there (maybe a button off her dress or a curl of hair). Of course at a few of the stations, you'll have a surprise waiting for them! That where the focus should be on "scare". Maybe one of the things Elizabeth did was to put some groceries away. Well maybe there's a head or something inside the refrigerator or one of the cupboards. You get the idea. So where is Elizabeth? Maybe she'll be found dead somewhere or maybe the party goers will find that she's boarded a ship bound for America.

BTW regarding the involvement of willing neighbors. Aside from participation as a station for the neighborhood scavenger hunt, maybe one or two of them would be willing to lurk around the outside windows from time to time to throw a little fright in someone (donning a scary mask and costume all the better!). Who knows maybe one of them might end up being Jack the Ripper who crashes your party at the end of the night all ready to party with someone. Who knows maybe he has been the one leaving the taunting clues and it's him who will surprise them at the end of the evening in a dark room.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Thankyou everyone for contributing your ideas...it is very helpful. And a special thanks to Ghost of Spookie. When doing some research I found a theme I fell in love with that would incoroporate both sophistication and scare....A Witch Tea Party. Okay it sounds kind of corny but I think it can incorporate the two worlds if done right. I see cauldron as a centerpiece, extravagant witches hats, black cats, bats, ravens. Some unique looking but good food. 
I know it sounds kind of simple but it's just an idea.
Although Ghost of Spookie really got me thinking.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe a bit late, but if I was going to throw a sophisticated halloween party, I'd go for this one:

18th Century Vampires

http://www.partypop.com/themes/SPEC0010.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MsMeeple that is such a cool party theme! And I could see where that would be kind of a scare for someone trying to figure out what the heck was going on when they got grabbed. Loved the lighting effect going red when the initial reveal was made. I'm sure no one will forget that party.

HallowYves I think the Witches Tea sounds great too. There was an HGTV or one of the other cable channels a few years ago that aired something like it. The lady who hosted it had started it a few years before where she would invite a group of women (not sure if it was for a tea though) but they all would dress up as witches with some great costumes and hats and it was such a hit among the group they made it an annual get-together and a time for some fun. How will you work in something scary?


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

The sophisticated part will be the decor but the scary will have to be atmosphere...what I mean is something more gothic...I probably will use Iffy49 advice and make it dark and morbid...maybe use the victorian/edwardian era...and use vintage candlesticks, use those portriats that morph from people into monsters, use cobwebs and rat props....I don't know but I am thinking.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Ms.Meeples thanks for the link...that was absolutely awesome story.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

That's what I had planned for this years party,I have been researching and here is a little bit of ideas http://www.hostesswiththemostess.com/themes/halloween/spooky_chic_dinner_party

Think of Crystals,black tulle,black curtains with lights behind them such as black string lights or white christmas lights.
Black lace tableclothes over red or dark blue fabric.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

I was going for the same thing last year, which was our very first halloween party. Not sure it ended up exactly how I wanted it, but I went with red and black colors and really was going for a goth look. One thing that made a big impact that didn't cost much was draping inexpensive (.99 per yard at Hobby Lobby) fabric from the candelier to the four corners in the dining room. Here's a couple pics...



















I also used red chargers that I bring out during Christmas under cheap silver plates from the dollar store for all the food which helped give everything a more elegant feel. 

I totally agree with Ghost of Spookie...NO plasticware of any kind. I used some last year for beer and punch, but still had nice glass wine glasses. 

I like Iffy's idea of being set in a particular era (and may have to borrow/steal
it for myself this year)  

Good luck!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Check out creepy cupcake's blog as well - she just did a post on black and white and vampire dinner party setups:

http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input...it helps me get a better understanding of what I need to do. kmb123...your decorations look great!!!! Thanks for including some of your pics.

Frankie;s Girl...the blog was very informative...I love the use of black and white, but my favorite was the orange roses in the white vase. That table rocked!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Invite Southfistikated peeple.
> Decorate like an old boxing gym, posters from old matches, the smell of sweat, ancient hardwood floors...would ghosts be there?
> Maybe just the living? The spirits would be the half brains knocked , pounded loose, forever in limbo and wondering "Wha happened?"
> "Who turned out the lights?"


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hallow, I think that sounds like a great idea! I was just looking at some Martha Stewart Halloween stuff the other night. I did a google search and clicked on images and found page after page of amazing Martha Stewart Halloween decor pics. Really gave me some great ideas! 

I love some of the silhouettes that she has and love the look they give with some cobwebs and cheese cloth. Her glitter pumpkins (which I'm sure you could make) seem to add a nice touch. Almost all of the pics that I looked at invoked that sophisticated halloween feel. 

Kmb: Your dining room looked gorgeous! I love the black fabric!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

This site has some really, I a mean really, excellent and beautiful ideas. http://www.hostessblog.com/category/occasions-ideas/halloween/


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> This site has some really, I a mean really, excellent and beautiful ideas. http://www.hostessblog.com/category/occasions-ideas/halloween/


Awesome site!!!


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Kittyvibe the site was really great!!! The decor of every halloween related event was just amazing and extremely stylish. 
Trinity...thanks for your input...Martha does a beautiful job of making halloween glamorous.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

The witches tea sounds interesting. I may be wrong but I believe someone on here throws and annual witches party and has some really good pics. I will do some digging and see if I can find a link.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...s/85323-witches-wingding-over.html#post764455


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I cant wait to see what you choose to do :3


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here are some ideas, that might inspire you.*


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

call it a "black tie" event. black tie masquerade or black tie whatever...


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Some more...*














































*I don't remember if anyone suggested already...Martha has some ideas for a witches party...HAVE FUN!**  H1*
astewart.com/photogallery/wicked-ideas-for-a-witches-party


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't invite me for a start ... I think Miss Meeples vamp idea's cool.


----------



## Zillah (Sep 14, 2008)

Halloween is awesome because it can be as goofy, scary or classy as you want! I am partial to a creepy but polished look, like the Haunted Mansion. 

Here are some pics of my most 'sophisticated' Halloween party....the cheese plate and the sweets buffet were my favorite!

http://www.unprofound.com/amy_halloween07/


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input...Halloweenie1 amazing decor ideas...


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

Zillah...those photos of your party are AMAZING! That's exactly the atmosphere I try to create for my parties. I got tons of inspiration from your album...thank you for sharing!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great thread. I got lots of ideas. TFS everyone.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

There are some really great ideas in this thread, and will be useful for me too as I'm holding a Victorian/Gothic type "Soiree" to go with my "Haunted Manor" theme.

I'm going to be welcoming the guests with a cocktail reception (instant class, I feel) and the cocktails will all have black, white, or red themes. Of course this is something you can only do with a smaller gathering, like yours and mine will be, otherwise you'd spend all night mixing drinks!

Anyway, I plan to have a tray of each cocktail made up already and refridgerated ready for the guests' arrival to save on fumbling about time!

My guests will be dressed in Victorian-era costumes, and OH and I will be dressed as the descendants of the family who originally bought the house in the late 1700s...muhaha!

For me, the sophistcated theme is mostly about creating atmosphere, rather than doing random "boo" scares. I'm going to hang aged "family portraits" on the walls and have candlesticks dotted about. I'm also going to have various fortune-telling tools on display (such as tarot cards, crystal ball etc). Fortune-telling was big during the 19th century.

I also agree with the somewhat tongue-in-cheek "invite sophisticated people". There's a reason I don't invite some of my university friends to my house parties! If there's one guy who always gets blind drunk and vomits...don't invite him!! Your guests definitely help set the tone of the gathering, I feel.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds fab!! I've organised a Gothic horror/romance theme for my birthday party in October, but I've hired a hall, and we'll all be dressed as characters from Grimms fairytales or Edgar Allen Poes work aswell as the usual gothic horror characters, the wolfman, Frankensteins monster, Dracula, Sweeney Todd, Headless horseman etc! I'm going as an evil countess! There'll be ravens and black cats too!

I'm trying to find a recipe for a punch that is purple in colour, Both alcoholic and non-alcoholic! I'm even making a green coloured Absinthe based punch for the Victorian feel! Any ideas?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey--by the way--there is great Halloween decor at Pottery Barn...for your table and around the house. I thought the mercury glass pumpkins and the pumpkin soup tureen were really nice. I might have to get those for this year, myself.  *H1*


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Its such a shame we don't have a Pottery Barn here.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

i saw a great tutorial on a blog trying to duplicate the mercury pumpkin look using modge podge,dollar store type pumpkin, foil and silver paint i'll look for the link.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I found it. Take a look at this. You could make a lot for cheap if you're the crafty type.


http://froufrugal.blogspot.com/2010/08/faux-mercury-glass-pumpkins.html


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

*Sophisticated*

Hello to all. My first post and I am hoping I can post some pictures of last year's party. I tried to do a grown up, scary but not gory party. Took lots of advise from this site and also stole a great idea from Martha. I bought several inexpensive pieces of vaseline glass on Ebay. I flouresces (OK, I just can't spell it) under black light. I used CF screw in black light bulbs and they light the room up just fine. An old real lace table cloth with some tears worked great, as did a few black pieces of servingware. I worked with the black light them and served drinks with tonic water as it glows as well. The centerpiece is an apple carved into a skull and floating in tonic water. We played the "winking murderer" game I found on this site. 
Thanks for all the great ideas!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice, maxiboots.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Maxiboots...the cake is awesome and I love the centerpiece.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Invite Southfistikated peeple.
> Decorate like an old boxing gym, posters from old matches, the smell of sweat, ancient hardwood floors...would ghosts be there?
> Maybe just the living? The spirits would be the half brains knocked , pounded loose, forever in limbo and wondering "Wha happened?"
> "Who turned out the lights?"


LOL

Gym, you literally had me choking on my coffee this morning! Remind me not to ask you for tips on throwing a baby shower.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Zillah said:


> Halloween is awesome because it can be as goofy, scary or classy as you want! I am partial to a creepy but polished look, like the Haunted Mansion.
> 
> Here are some pics of my most 'sophisticated' Halloween party....the cheese plate and the sweets buffet were my favorite!
> 
> http://www.unprofound.com/amy_halloween07/



Zillah, that was KILLAH! I'm blown away by the fabulousness of it all - totally my kind of style.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

I tried to create a classy buffet at my party last year. I didn't get many good pics of it, but my husband managed to take a few while I was setting things up. I wish I had gotten a good picture of the china cabinet. I was going for a vintage like black and white theme with pops of orange. I think my favorite part of the display were the pumpkin "vases" with white roses.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Witchie, nice buffet, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow! Witchie Woman...the food looks absolutely amazing. I was just stunned. It looks really elegant and neat.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks so much Maxiboots and HallowYves! Unfortunately people started digging in before I could get a picture of all of the food on the table! I think this year I'm going for a more vintage gothic vampire theme. I'll probably stick with the black and white since I have so much stuff to fit those colors, but I'll add in pops of red.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

I was just looking over last year's party photos and saw this one. We served absinthe. I thought it would fluoresce under black light but it does not. However, we did serve it "Bohemian Style" by burning it in a spoon with a sugar cube. It looked pretty neat and was a hit. Definitely for an adult only party. Attached is a photo of the flaming drink.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Maxiboots...the drink looks great, in my case dangerous, but great!


----------



## Frau Doctor (Sep 14, 2010)

We live in a Colonial house, and my preferred Halloween theme is Gothic haunted mansion--candles and candelabra, ravens, black and white, sort of an early 1800s/Edgar Allen Poe feel. This year, I'm hosting my book club and we're doing the book "Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter." I'd like to do a tablescape with a punchbowl centerpiece; I have the Pottery Barn punchbowl but have been looking for a year for the silver bone stand that goes with it, pictured here: http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/pottery-barn-bone-stand-glass-punch-bowl

If anyone knows where I can buy one, new or used, I'd love a heads up! The candle holders show up now and then on eBay, but I haven't had any luck with the punch bowl stand.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Frau Doctor, I just saw that exact stand at Home Goods this weekend. I would check any Home Goods, TJ Maxx or Marshall's near you. I looked on Ebay and saw the candle stand but not the punch stand, but if you typed in lots of different search options you may find it there as well. Good luck.


----------



## Frau Doctor (Sep 14, 2010)

Maxiboots, I was just at my nearest Home Goods this weekend (Youngstown, OH) and they didn't have one. If anyone sees it and is willing to pick one up for me, I'll pay a $20 finder's fee. Thanks for letting me know they're still out there somewhere!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Witchie Woman - you're display looked really nice - I love the black and white decor, pumpkin vases, cupcakes. Very classy!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Frau Doctor, that punch bowl is great. I think the Target Haunted Heraldry things would look good with this. I hope you find it.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*HWM Blog*

Hostess with the Mostess blog has a glam halloween featured today:

http://www.hostessblog.com/2010/09/glam-halloween-purple-lime-green/


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

HeatherEve1234...that was just too perfect too imitate. The colors were really bright for halloween but somehow it worked out pretty well. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is a pic of my party spread
View attachment 14785


----------

